# Bones -- what's up with that? ??? (please use spoiler block)



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, I really had the feeling that last night's episode was an afterthought. . . .last week pretty much everything got resolved


Spoiler



with the rogue sniper. It's like they realized they'd never showed Angela's and Hodgins' baby being born (maybe they ran out of time) and this episode was just to tie up that loose end. The 'mystery' seemed poorly thought out: why would the FBI be investigating, necessarily. How in the world did that alley get cleaned up fast enough to have a tournament the next night? Using the very lane where the body was found? Oh and the acting of the boy in the opening scene wasn't very good.

And then. . . .the announcement by Bones at the end. What? Seriously? I realize that "TV time" doesn't always correspond with "real" time. . .but, unless I'm completely confused, it was just last week that they got together -- and it wasn't even made clear they'd done so. Even if it was 2 or 3 weeks -- there are several mentions of Angela being past her due date -- it hardly seems soon enough for her to know. 

The whole thing just didn't ring true -- well, except for Booth being happy about the news. . . . .



Did I miss something?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> So, I really had the feeling that last night's episode was an afterthought. . . .last week pretty much everything got resolved
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


It didn't seem to me that


Spoiler



the baby's birth was rushed at all because I think Angela's been pregnant during this entire season. I loved the birth scene, especially with the questions from the squints back at the Jeffersonian being asked during and between contractions. It seemed like something they would do, and was pretty funny. I'm also glad that the baby wasn't blind.

Since we don't know the time lapse between the previous episode and last night's, I wasn't too concerned about Brennan's announcement, as she'd seemed a bit distracted while at the hospital. She told Angela that she and Booth got together unintentionally due to the intern's violent death, and it's unclear who else, if any knew. Given the fact that it was supposed to be Booth who answered the phone and who was supposed to be killed, I didn't find their closeness to be strange. They'd danced around the issue and their feelings for a long time, so I just figured that the near-miss with Booth, as well as the loss of Mr. Nigel Murray (?), brought them together. Since Emily Deschanel is pregnant in real life, I wondered if the writers might do something like they did. I'd rather see that than see Brennan only from the waist up for half a season.

As for the bowling alley, I wondered the same thing about why they were investingating there and how the place got cleaned up so quickly. I suppose they were investigating there because the forensic clues were right up their alley. (Pun intended.)



Of course, I'm a hopeless romantic, so my reaction to last night's show probably isn't too surprising. I'm also one of those people who don't get too concerned when tv shows that I like don't always fall in line with exactly the way life is. I've had enough of real life and its traumas and losses to like "Calgon moments" (or seasons) in my tv shows. (It's not as if I'm lacking the intelligence necessary to see the inconsistencies. It's just that I don't really care if I like the characters a lot.)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am with Cindy - when I watch fiction, I only want to be entertained.
So I "suspend disbelief" and don't expect the shows to make sense.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> It didn't seem to me that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I hear everything you're saying. . . .I guess I just thought it felt a little disjointed. . . .


Spoiler



.it wasn't that I thought the delivery was rushed, just that I thought it was like they'd filmed last week's episode and then realized they'd never written in her actually having the baby. So they came up with a fairly thin plot they could work it into. I did think the whole solve a murder while having a baby was pretty funny . . . and pointed up how smart Angela really is -- the squints at the museum couldn't figure out her software!



Still looking forward to next season and,


Spoiler



yeah, there's no way "Bones" can be effective if we only ever see her from the chest up. . . .


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

As for Angela being a bit overdue, ya think? She was pregnant in most of last year's episodes. We kept saying when is she going to start showing? And then when is she going to have that baby?

I think someone is going to send that show right down the tubes if they don't start paying more attention to the writing.

Joyce


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Joyce DeBacco said:


> As for Angela being a bit overdue, ya think? She was pregnant in most of last year's episodes. We kept saying when is she going to start showing? And then when is she going to have that baby?
> 
> I think someone is going to send that show right down the tubes if they don't start paying more attention to the writing.
> 
> Joyce


I've been doing some checking, Joyce, as I own the DVD sets of all of the Bones seasons (through 5). Angela thought that she was pregnant with Wendell's baby last season, after she and Hodgins broke up. Starting with episode 1 in this past season (season 6), Angela tells Brennan and Hodgins that she's pregnant. She tells the rest of the group in episode 3, I think. Since episode 1 was broadcast in September of 2010, 9 months would be May of 2011. I don't see a mistake by the writers in this case. Just my opinion.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

About a month passed between episodes, I believe. Angela stated she was a little over 8 months in the sniper episode and in this one she was overdue.

The other thing felt like a cheat and misses the point of what people wanted to see.


Spoiler



The creator did an interview saying this way would break the Moonlighting curse by skipping through the first stages -- next season they'll just be a full-fledged couple. However, viewers, I think, wanted to see the relationship and wanted to think that the earth would move for them the first time. In order to keep the end a surprise, they had to spent the episode acting fairly cool to one another -- although there are clues in retrospect.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Are you sure, Cindy? I swear it was last season, not last Sept., when she discovered she and Hodgins were expecting. And I never saw her showing until just recently.

Joyce


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree with Ann, it felt disjointed and rushed to me. And it felt like the ending was slapped on there. 

Not that I'll stop watching... 

Vicki


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Joyce DeBacco said:


> Are you sure, Cindy? I swear it was last season, not last Sept., when she discovered she and Hodgins were expecting. And I never saw her showing until just recently.
> 
> Joyce


Yes, Joyce. Here's a recap of episode 1 from this season (6) that ended last night. The news about Angela is in the last paragraph. http://www.tv.com/bones/the-mastodon-in-the-room/episode/1355903/recap.html?tag=episode_recap;recap


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

Wasn't it at the end of last season that Angela and Hodgins go off to Paris?  They've come a long way in a year 

I stopped watching this show at one point, but have picked it up recently.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Sarah Woodbury said:


> Wasn't it at the end of last season that Angela and Hodgins go off to Paris? They've come a long way in a year
> 
> I stopped watching this show at one point, but have picked it up recently.


yes it was in september when Angela realized she and hodgins were expecting. They had just come back from paris (the entire team split for seven months) and Angela told Brennan that she had missed a period.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I can't wait to watch next season. I had stopped watching regularly at the beginning of the season, but I'm so glad I saw the last two episodes! I was super surprised, though, too.


----------



## Erin Zarro (Apr 30, 2011)

The season finale surprised the crap out of me.



Spoiler



They tiptoed around what happened between Booth and Bones that one night..I suspected but immediately dismissed it b/c it seemed unlikely the way things have been going. But I'm happy for them, just perplexed. So will they be a real couple now? Guess we'll find out next season.



I did not expect THAT at all. Not even close.

Cheers,
E.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2011)

The last couple of episodes I have found myself drifting off toward my computer or walking out of the room.

Not good.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Here's an interview given by Stephen Nathan, the executive producer, regarding the last episode and next season. (I'm pretty sure that Emily Deschanel's pregnancy forced the writers to make a fairly quick story arc change, which I think may have made the last episode or two seem a bit rushed. It doesn't matter to me because I love the show.)

http://bones-spoilers.livejournal.com/181526.html?utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Between studying for classes and then finals I missed the last 4 weeks of Bones OMG... SO yesterday, I skipped reading for a while and watched all 4 that I had missed.. when you watch them like that you see the progression is there. It's just not blatant.


Spoiler



Angela's comment about being over a month from being due was 3 weeks ago, Bones commented then that she would be the only woman working there who wasn't a mother, then the next week was Mr. Nigel-Murray's death, this last one, Angela's overdue & Bones is preggers... There are tests out on the market now that can test hormone level changes within a week of conception and she IS a scientist, but how would she know to check?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Between studying for classes and then finals I missed the last 4 weeks of Bones OMG... SO yesterday, I skipped reading for a while and watched all 4 that I had missed.. when you watch them like that you see the progression is there. It's just not blatant.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


As crazy as it sounds, I knew within days when I was pregnant with my first daughter in 1976. There were no pregnancy tests otc back then (at least not around the boondocks here), but I just knew.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I still watch the show, but it's more out of habit because I think it jumped the shark seasons ago. The first sign of bad planning and writing was when they wrapped up the seasons-long story of that serial killer who collected body parts in a single episode and made o


Spoiler



ne of the assistants/show regulars the killer's accomplice.


 That was absolutely ridiculous and came out of nowhere. I believe the actor wanted to leave the series, but did he really give them one episode of notice? I doubt it. Sadly the show has been doing that kind of nonsense all the time. Now they neatly wrapped up the sniper story faster than one of that sniper's bullets. And honestly I don't buy the Booth/Brennan romance at all. I think they are much more interesting as just partners with wink/wink nudge/nudge sexual tension. Them actually falling in love rings false, always did. And now the baby?? Sheesh! Everyone knows that introducing a baby into the plot is a sign of desperation. And "Bones" now has 2 babies. Holy crap!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

DYB said:


> I still watch the show, but it's more out of habit because I think it jumped the shark seasons ago. The first sign of bad planning and writing was when they wrapped up the seasons-long story of that serial killer who collected body parts in a single episode and made o
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


What would you have them do with the actual pregnancy of Emily Deschanel? It seems to me that showing her from the waist up for months would be silly. Just my opinion.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> Here's an interview given by Stephen Nathan, the executive producer, regarding the last episode and next season. (I'm pretty sure that Emily Deschanel's pregnancy forced the writers to make a fairly quick story arc change, which I think may have made the last episode or two seem a bit rushed. It doesn't matter to me because I love the show.)
> 
> http://bones-spoilers.livejournal.com/181526.html?utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed


I second your statement Cindy. I love the show no matter what!

-Vianka


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow, I'm with Ann. I just don't understand at all.


Spoiler



I really thought this episode was maybe a week or two after the last one. If they intended for more time to have gone by they could have made it more obvious. The revelation about her being pregnant just sort of came out of nowhere. I do appreciate them getting over the endless romantic tension, but I wanted to see it happen. Instead it happened off-screen and we don't even get the Angela/Brennan talk about it. Through the whole episode there's only one peck on the cheek between them. Bleh.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> What would you have them do with the actual pregnancy of Emily Deschanel? It seems to me that showing her from the waist up for months would be silly. Just my opinion.


Pregnancies are frequently hidden on television with creative cinematography (not just waist up) and baggy clothes. Or Brennan could have become pregnant by someone else. I do not buy her romance with Booth at all. It always struck me as the most generic and predictable of all television conventions.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

DYB said:


> Pregnancies are frequently hidden on television with creative cinematography (not just waist up) and baggy clothes. Or Brennan could have become pregnant by someone else. I do not buy her romance with Booth at all. It always struck me as the most generic and predictable of all television conventions.


I know what you mean, DYB, and definitely see your point. I've just always felt that Booth and Brennan would get together. I've never liked it when she's had other love interests on the show because I know how Booth feels about her, and I've always thought that she felt the same deep down. Of course, I'm a hopeless romantic, which explains my lack of concern over predictable television conventions. To each his own.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Did I miss something?


Here's a little insight into the episode since... I was there. 



Spoiler



I think that the episode was supposed to be a lot funnier than it was. I've been on the show a couple of times (as background) and this one definitely had a different feel. I'm pretty sure that they had so much great material that they started making adjustments to the story to fit as much in as possible.

And about the baby, the actress who plays Bones was 5 months pregnant when they shot the episode. That means that she will be very pregnant when the new season starts shooting in July. That is kind of hard to hide, so I think they decided to work it into the story.



Anyway those are my thoughts as a person who spent 5 days in the bowling alley during shooting.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I think about half way into this season I was watching season 6 of House and I said on my facebook that Bones and Booth had this season to finally get together just like House and Cuddy (I know they split up later and I have missed the last couple of weeks so I'm not fully up to date) but I do think Bones and Booth will not suddenly get together or something. Especially not since I recall something about FBI agents not being allowed to date?


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

kiazishiru said:


> I think about half way into this season I was watching season 6 of House and I said on my facebook that Bones and Booth had this season to finally get together just like House and Cuddy (I know they split up later and I have missed the last couple of weeks so I'm not fully up to date) but I do think Bones and Booth will not suddenly get together or something. Especially not since I recall something about FBI agents not being allowed to date?


If you're still planning on seeing the last episodes, I don't want to spoil you, but seeing the finale would probably change your post.  Hart Hanson, the show runner, says


Spoiler



when the show returns next season, we're told they will be a full fledged couple.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

but how can B&B be a couple when I think it was last season or something they couldn't or one of them would have to stop working? (or are you talking H&C?)


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

kiazishiru said:


> but how can B&B be a couple when I think it was last season or something they couldn't or one of them would have to stop working? (or are you talking H&C?)


Booth is FBI and Brennan is with the Jeffersonian, so they aren't both FBI agents. (Can FBI agents not date each other? I suppose it would make sense due to the possibility of a lack of focus on the job.) As for the Jeffersonian, apparently there's no policy there about co-workers dating. After all, Sweets (FBI) and Daisy are/were(?) together and, of course, Angela and Hodgins are now married.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> Booth is FBI and Brennan is with the Jeffersonian, so they aren't both FBI agents. (Can FBI agents not date each other? I suppose it would make sense due to the possibility of a lack of focus on the job.) As for the Jeffersonian, apparently there's no policy there about co-workers dating. After all, Sweets (FBI) and Daisy are/were(?) together and, of course, Angela and Hodgins are now married.


Phew...we haven't watched in a LONG time because it keeps competing with other shows we want to watch. I was wondering when Bones became FBI. DH and I should really catch up since its streamable on Netflix. I understand we have missed a whole bunch of exciting stuff!


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

kiazishiru said:


> but how can B&B be a couple when I think it was last season or something they couldn't or one of them would have to stop working? (or are you talking H&C?)


I think that was more a personal choice than any rule that was in place. Even the attorney (who I can never remember the name of) has tried to get them together multiple times.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Coral said:


> I think that was more a personal choice than any rule that was in place. Even the attorney (who I can never remember the name of) has tried to get them together multiple times.


The attorney's name is Caroline. (Loved the Christmas episode where she made Bones kiss Booth under the mistletoe because she (Caroline) was feeling a bit "puckish.")


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah Caroline is a hoot.


----------

